# SSOTM Voting - Cored frames December 2017



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*SSOTM Dec 2017 - Voting*​
*Cored Frames*

TruthorNothing's Squirrel Hunter2060.61%filipino_saltik's Exotics00.00%deraNdy76's The Gauntlet39.09%Viro's R1000.00%CamiSchlam's Mule39.09%Georges Gaggo's Can-Able26.06%Georges Gaggo's Fugetaboutit26.06%Georges Gaggo's Little Foot39.09%

*Non-Cored Frames*

Ibojoe's backflip PFS515.15%Stej's Friends Chalice39.09%Misling's Barkon PFS39.09%KawKan's Split Stick Natural721.21%deraNdy76's The Gauntlet13.03%Oetzi's Hornbeam26.06%Tremoside's Goerbe412.12%Misling's Spalted Oak Natty412.12%Flipgun's Tabbed Natty26.06%Jazz's Torsten 26.06%


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Voting for Decembers slingshots

TruthorNothing's Squirrel Hunter









filipino_saltik's Exotics










deraNdy76's The Gauntlet



Viro's R10










CamiSchlam's Mule










Georges Gaggo's Can-Able


Georges Gaggo's Fugetaboutit



Georges Gaggo's Little Foot
.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ibojoe's backflip PFS










Stej's Friends Chalice










Misling's Barkon PFS










KawKan's Split Stick Natural










deraNdy76's The Gauntlet










Oetzi's Hornbeam



Tremoside's Goerbe



Misling's Spalted Oak Natty










Flipgun's Tabbed Natty



Jazz's Torsten


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely frames! Thank you very much Matt for setting up the thread! Happy New Year :wave:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Matt on bringing back SSOTM. Some really great work here. Tough to pick as usual. The talent level just keeps soaring! Again,great job Bud!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There were some amazing frames I think, I wouldn't mind having any of them in my collection. Think it would be a close call under the non-cored frames - they are each pretty insane in their own way. With the cored frames I think its more a most coveted vote. Keen to see what January brings - there are some amazing ones posted so far.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Voting to end today - last chance to vote.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Uh how do we vote

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

There is a poll at the top of the page, but it doesn't show up for me on Tapatalk, only my pc.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Ahhh I'm on tapatalk. I have problems signing into the page

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Can i just say my vote?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sure - PM me I'll ask admin to try sort.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

It's password related

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Happy this is back & the sectioned voting. Thanks for your efforts Matt.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The Winners for Dec 2017 are:

Truthornothing - Squirrel Hunter

KawKan - Split Natural

Well done guys.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations to winners and for everyone involved! Thank you Matt! It is inspiring to see a monthly merit!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Congratulations to the winners!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone, I've Never been more Proud!!! :king:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I'd like to thank everyone on here for the inspiration and friendship. I'd like to thank Tremoside for the encouragement and Lewis Pride for all his help. No an is an island. Oh an last but not least Dan Ambrosius for commissioning it and allowing me free artistic reign to make what he wanted. Thanks again


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Matt for bringing this back buddy!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its awesome seeing such great work. Think esp. the non-cored frames were insanely impressive - some stiff competition. I wouldn't mind owning a few of those.

Talking of which this months frames there are some pretty wicked looking ones already - some very capable 'new' builders worth keeping an eye on.


----------

